# USB Flash Drive Won't format at all



## Bashi747 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a 4GB ''genx'' USB flash drive.The first time i tried to format it,I couldn't complete the process due to a power failure.:ermm:

Then I tried to format it again but it won't format at all.
Earlier the format window appeared and once I start the format it gave an error message and won't complete the process. 

I tried several times but no good.Now even the FORMAT WINDOW won't APPEAR.

I even tried a software called "HP USB disk format tool" it gives an error message as "THERE IS NO MEDIA IN THE SPECIFIED DEVICE".

Then RIGHT Clicked and opened the properties window.It says the free space as well as the used space is 0 bytes.
I opened tool tab and tried error checking but a message appears saying "THE DISK CHECK COULD NOT BE PERFORMED BECAUSE WINDOWS CAN'T ACCESS THE DISK"

Some one PLEASE help...


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

What version of Windows?
I'll assume windows 7

More then likely the partition on the USB stick was damaged during the power failuer

Right click on computer, choose Manage
In the window that comes up, choose Disk Management

choose your USB stick, right click on it and choose create volume.
Then format it with Disk Management and test.


----------



## Bashi747 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tried it  
I went all right,It showed the USB as Unallocated,I selected NEW SIMPLE VOLUME and carried out.When the process is finished once i click the finish button it says THE SYSTEM CANNOT FIND THE FILE SPECIFIED.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had luck with this in the past, give it a try

alex's coding playground » Download


----------



## Bashi747 (Mar 9, 2013)

It does reset the device but won't format yet  previous problem still continues


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

If you have another PC, try it in that one.
I think the Stick may be bad


----------



## Bashi747 (Mar 9, 2013)

No Good  I tried on my VAIO laptop..I think you are correct.The device is broken.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear it, but glad to help.


----------

